# Bacon is coming...



## roller (Aug 31, 2011)

Got a couple of these nice fresh belly`s today. One was 12lbs and the other was 13 lbs at 1.99LB skin on...will freeze one and start curing the other tomorrow...to be continued......


----------



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2011)

..............wish we could get belly here.........I'm watching all these belly bacon threads in the hopes belly will come to Omak............I'll be prepared for sure.......


----------



## venture (Aug 31, 2011)

They look nice from what I can see in the pics.  Around here that would be a good price.

Can't wait to see you finish up!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## boykjo (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## roller (Aug 31, 2011)

Omak I have been trying to get Belly`s around here for over a year. A friend of mine told me about a guy in a very small town about 18 miles from me that made custom sausage that I did not know about so I contacted him and he was able to order it for me and he told me anytime I needed any to just call him...You might try some of these small guys around the back roads...


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 31, 2011)

Makes me think I should have some curing too!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> ..............wish we could get belly here.........I'm watching all these belly bacon threads in the hopes belly will come to Omak............I'll be prepared for sure.......




We have the same situation here Dave, no butcher shop in this county.

I think the only way I can get them is to drive at least 1 hour away & buy a full case.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm in too!!!







Bear


----------



## jak757 (Sep 1, 2011)

Me too!  I'm picking up some belly on Saturday, set to start curing that night, or on Sunday.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 1, 2011)

More Bacon!

Keep us posted!

Todd


----------



## flareside92 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a pork belly in the freezer but not doing anything with it until I read up a bit and see how this is done.


----------



## chadinclw (Sep 1, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> We have the same situation here Dave, no butcher shop in this county.
> 
> I think the only way I can get them is to drive at least 1 hour away & buy a full case.




Have you checked with Publix? They will bring in whole hog so I'm thinking they would bring in some pork belly if requested. I know some store, depending on the demographics of the neighborhood, carry fatback and such.


----------



## sierra (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks good! Can't wait for the rest of the shots. 
Good price too! 
Wish I could get belly for $1.99/lb...


----------



## roller (Sep 2, 2011)

Put the TQ on this morning...see you in 9 or so days..The only thing thats going to be on this bacon is smoke.


----------



## roller (Sep 16, 2011)

Well its been longer than 9 days but no problem...This is all loaded up with Hickory and Cherry pellets ready for the bacon. The smoker is holding at 89*. Guess I am good to go...


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 16, 2011)

oh boy this should be good!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 16, 2011)

bacon Bacon BACON!!!!!

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2011)

Bear


----------



## roller (Sep 16, 2011)

Its been smoking for 8 hours and the pellets are just 1/2 burned...and the temp has not gone over 98*. No added ice or anything...The temp should start dropping back down as the outside temp is starting to drop...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Fried Catfish, Shrimp and Beer for supper !!!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 16, 2011)

8 hours on 1/2 the AMNPS?

What pellets are you using?

Good TBS?

Chip Loader In or Out?

Chip Pan In or Out?

Exhaust Open?

Location of AMNPS Inside MES?

Very Cool!

I LOVE When a Plan Comes Together!!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2011)

Fried Catfish, Shrimp, and Beer!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Awesome Supper !!!!!

Bear


----------



## roller (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Bear !!!!    It was good !


----------



## roller (Sep 17, 2011)

Todd I used Hickory,Oak and Cherry pellets.. I have a piece of crap smoker that I bought for 25 bucks last year new at Walmart. It had a broke leg was rusty and the heat element did not last thru the 2nd smoke. It has no chip pan no chip tray and no vents except a 1 in. hole at the back top of the smoker. I had to drill a hole in it and put a fish tank air pump hose in it to get enough air to burn the pellets...Remember..

I pulled the bacon after 10 1/2 hours of smoke and I had only used 2 rows of pellets. It had a good slow burn to it . I had cut the air supply way back to get a slow burn...


----------



## roller (Sep 17, 2011)

Well I have heard it and I have heard it many times but now I am going to say it..THAT WAS THE BEST BACON I HAVE EVER EATEN.  It had a real good smokey taste and the saltyness was perfect.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 17, 2011)

WoooHoooo!

Fantastic!

10+ hours of Smokin' Bacon

If you cranked up the pump, how much more smoke will it put out?

Todd


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 17, 2011)

man that looks good. wish I could do that!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2011)

That Looks Great, Roller !!!

BLT----BLT-----BLT-----BLT !!!!!!

Bear


----------



## roller (Sep 17, 2011)

If I can do it then ANYBODY can do it....Todd since I turned the air down and only used 2 rows in 10 1/2 hrs  it will put out much more smoke if I really put the air to it...I have a adjustable airflow knob on my air pump. It works out real good for controlling your pellet burn. I guess that I would have gotten about 16hrs out of 1 tray if I would have keep it smoking...In the future I am going to buy me a MES40 and I will set it up so I can control my airflow the same way...


----------



## roller (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes Blt`s are coming also Bear...just got to find me some good Tomatoes...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2011)

Roller said:


> Yes Blt`s are coming also Bear...just got to find me some good Tomatoes...


It's tuff when it isn't tomato season in your area.

Off season store bought are getting better than they used to be, but still nothing like your own vine ripened.

Sometimes I have to fall back on my "Grilled Cheese with Bacon" Sammy (I think I posted one of those).

Bear


----------



## hmcm (Sep 18, 2011)

That looks awesome!  I've been thinking about doing some bacon myself and now you've convinced me.  That is officially on my list of things to smoke!  That list is getting longer and longer.  I better get busy!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roller (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks hmcm I promise you will enjoy it..Yes Bear I do like me some grilled cheese and bacon sandwiches....I just got in from Dove hunting and fried me up some of that bacon and some eggs sunny side up and a good cup of Hot Black coffee.....yes life is good for an ol man !!!!!  I hope you got your broken bone fixed.....


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 18, 2011)

Bacon on Peanut Butter Toast!

Don't Knock It until You Try It!

Todd


----------



## roller (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok I will play Todd...I will try it tomorrow...


----------

